# Verweis auf die Microsoft Scripting Runtime



## Gravidi (5. November 2002)

wie lege ich ein Verweis auf die Microsoft Scripting Runtime ??????

thx


----------



## Dario Linsky (5. November 2002)

projekt -> verweise -> microsoft scripting runtime.


----------

